# Kevlar Gloves



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Has anyone ever worn a kevlar butcher's glove while butchering or doing other jobs requiring a knife? I may get one for slicing bacon from a slab.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Here's some hearsay.

Kevlar isn't great at knife resistance. It's still a tough fiber, yes, but does cut and puncture. Seems the chainmail systems would be safer, though you sacrifice some tactile feel and control

Phil


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The chainmail certainly is stronger. But you really can't feel anything. The metal variety is great for breaking down a slicer or working with primal cuts. For detail work or everyday use, the Kevlar variety is the way to go. They are not incredibly expensive and are form-fitting for comfort and functionality... and you can toss them in the dishwasher when they get dirty.


----------

